# Cycle / training journal



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey guys, couple of people suggested I should keep a journal of this cycle since I seem to be making some half decent gains lately. I'm 4 weeks into a 500mg test cyp, 500mg test E and 600mg deca cycle currently, but have dropped down to 750mg test cyp/week as I was just using up some old gear. Also off the deca.

Got some tren A meant to be coming this week, first time using tren A so hoping for some nice results.

Sooooo.... So far I've put half a stone on this cycle, mainly through really pushing myself to eat enough, which has always been my biggest hurdle.

Not really worrying about fat gain, as I seem to be one of those [email protected] who doesn't gain fat very easily, but I don't really have a love for carbs, they fill me up so easily, I tend to eat the bare minimum carbs I can because I just don't bloody like them :lol:

Aiming for 300g protein a day, making this or close to it most days, although I think for my weight (12stone) it might be overkill? It's working so far so will keep with it for now.

Right, pictures.

Jan 2011










October 2011










Yesterday










Got some other fairly recent pics on phone that I'll have to upload later.

Looking for 14 stone then cut to 13 by September


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

First in, good luck bro I'm subbed :thumb:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

subbed too mate, best of luck.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

kewl lookin gud, whats ur height m8 and how long u been lifting?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Gorgeous_George said:


> kewl lookin gud, whats ur height m8 and how long u been lifting?


5'9 mate and been lifting for about a year and a half now


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Looking good in the pic mate, I'll be following along


----------



## The-Big-One (Apr 11, 2010)

Good luck mah dude


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Shoulders and abs today, managed 28kg dumbells shoulder press for 10,8,9 (no idea how I got more on last set) which is a PB for me, happy with that, also did 3 sets of rear delt flyes, 3 sets side raises, 3 sets 80kg barbell shrug.

Had some good pump in shoulders, hoping for 30kg next week!

Did 3 sets of 10 hanging leg raises, 3x10 exercise ball crunches and 1x10 side dips - was getting on and didnt have time for last 2 sets.

Weight was 11'12, but i usually weigh at night after a day of meals. Still a long way to go....


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Subbed mate!!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Chest/bi's today.

Managed 30kg DBs 10,9,8, pretty happy with that, new PB for me. Think from next session I'm gonna be doing some 5x5s so will be upping the weight. Did 26s on Incline, 10,8, then dropped to 24 for another 8, as well as some DB flyes (14kg, should have gone higher) and cable flyes.

Also did biceps but the heat has fvcked me so only did 16kg DB curl x 10, 14kg x 10,10, then hammer curls 14kg x10,10. Cut it short so my biceps will suffer, but damn it's hot today!

Weight was 11'12.6 after workout, reallllly wanna see that hit 12 before the end of the week, just need my bloody tren A to get here, come on FRIDAY


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

some nice lifting going on mate, keep it up.

so you're gonna switch to the 5x5 then yeah..... get ready for some doms mate :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> some nice lifting going on mate, keep it up.
> 
> so you're gonna switch to the 5x5 then yeah..... get ready for some doms mate :lol:


Haha yea man think so, not seeing enough progress on chest, and I want at least some sort of summer body this year


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

when you bench do you go slow on negatives and explosive on the positive part of the movement?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> when you bench do you go slow on negatives and explosive on the positive part of the movement?


Yes mate, not as easy as it sounds when trying to lift heavy but always try and slow in, explosive out


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Pic from gym today










Excuse the beautiful face :lol: :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

picture doesnt show for me mate


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Finally another victim!

Subbed ya wee yorkshire cvnt!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> picture doesnt show for me mate


X2 pics or its all lies nocarbs :tongue:


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

subbed. bet you love tren ace strength should go up alot


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Pic is up now, logged onto my old photobucket account from highschool to upload, and found this little gem sitting there..... Onthebuild will LOVE me for this (he's on right, I'm on left)

Look how MASSIVE we are, 15 years old I think, HULKS (Don't ask about the girls underwear)


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

you've both done well to gain the mass

but chicks underwear......................................... f*cking pansy's :lol:


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm going to go against the grain here and say do not start tren a! Without sounding rude, you don't look like you've even looked at steroids let alone done over 1g already. Something is seriously wrong with your training or diet, probably even both? You should have progressed a lot more naturally in a year and a half.

I'm saying this as constructive criticism because it will help you in the long run.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

GunnaGetBig said:


> I'm going to go against the grain here and say do not start tren a! Without sounding rude, you don't look like you've even looked at steroids let alone done over 1g already. Something is seriously wrong with your training or diet, probably even both? You should have progressed a lot more naturally in a year and a half.
> 
> I'm saying this as constructive criticism because it will help you in the long run.


Yea you are right, I was ignorant to diet and training until this year tbh, if I had known what I was doing beforehand it would have helped massively. I have finally sorted out my diet and training, and have made some good gains this cycle so far. Shame I didn't know how to do it right from the start, would have saved myself so much hassle


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Am I the only one to have spotted a possible earring? Oh dear god... :lol:

Good chest lifts mate


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> you've both done well to gain the mass
> 
> but chicks underwear......................................... f*cking pansy's :lol:


What do you mean gain mass mate? ive been cutting, i think i was too big back then, wasnt fair on the other lads.. :lol:



GunnaGetBig said:


> I'm going to go against the grain here and say do not start tren a! Without sounding rude, you don't look like you've even looked at steroids let alone done over 1g already. Something is seriously wrong with your training or diet, probably even both? You should have progressed a lot more naturally in a year and a half.
> 
> I'm saying this as constructive criticism because it will help you in the long run.


Completely Disagree mate. If you think 3 stone gain in 18months means something is seriously wrong with training and diet then i'd be worried. I think it would be extremely difficult to put two stone on in 18months natty, training and diet would have to be pretty perfect. OP admits to it being much less than spot on and I think its a good achievement even with gear use tbh.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> Am I the only one to have spotted a possible earring? Oh dear god... :lol:
> 
> Good chest lifts mate


10mm ear plug, I'm just so cool ya know :lol:

Back/Tris today:

4 x failure wide grip pull ups

4 x 10 60kg bent over rows (EZ bar)

4 x 8-10 60kg Deadlift (I only recently starting deadlifting so it's crap atm)

1 x 59 kg close grip lat pulldown, 3 x 45kg

3 x 60kg close grip bench

4 x 10kg + EZ bar skullcrushers

Had to call it a day after that, this heat is killing me. Some nice PBs there, never done 60kg on bent over rows or 60kg on close grip bench


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> What do you mean gain mass mate? ive been cutting, i think i was too big back then, wasnt fair on the other lads.. :lol:
> 
> Completely Disagree mate. If you think *2 stone* gain in 18months means something is seriously wrong with training and diet then i'd be worried. I think it would be extremely difficult to put two stone on in 18months natty, training and diet would have to be pretty perfect. OP admits to it being much less than spot on and I think its a good achievement even with gear use tbh.


3 stone


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

LeedsTC said:


> 3 stone


apologies, edited


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> Completely Disagree mate. If you think 3 stone gain in 18months means something is seriously wrong with training and diet then i'd be worried. I think it would be extremely difficult to put two stone on in 18months natty, training and diet would have to be pretty perfect. OP admits to it being much less than spot on and I think its a good achievement even with gear use tbh.


3 stone might sound impressive but let's be realistic here, that included gear usage of up to 1.6g nearer the end?....if I weighed sub 10 stone when starting training, I could quite easily get to where he is now by training natty. You can gain weight from his starting weight just by eating properly lol. 8st something man is a body crying out for food. It would soak up everything you threw at it.

Jumping on tren at sub 12st just amazes me. Nobody needs the assistance of aas to get over 12st let alone tren ffs!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

GunnaGetBig said:


> 3 stone might sound impressive but let's be realistic here, that included gear usage of up to 1.6g nearer the end?....if I weighed sub 10 stone when starting training, I could quite easily get to where he is now by training natty. You can gain weight from his starting weight just by eating properly lol. 8st something man is a body crying out for food. It would soak up everything you threw at it.
> 
> Jumping on tren at sub 12st just amazes me. Nobody needs the assistance of aas to get over 12st let alone tren ffs!


Fair point BUT he has already made up his mind, SO I don't think anything you say against it is gonna stop him.

How about subbing the thread and chipping in now and again to help or encourage the wee man along his way, because tbh we (all the noobs so to speak) need the more experienced users to give advice and help.

What dya say big man :beer:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Fair point BUT he has already made up his mind, SO I don't think anything you say against it is gonna stop him.
> 
> How about subbing the thread and chipping in now and again to help or encourage the wee man along his way, because tbh we (all the noobs so to speak) need the more experienced users to give advice and help.
> 
> What dya say big man :beer:


x2 as long as he has got his diet and training right, which he has now... whats to say he cant or shouldn't use tren...

he has done his research and knows what he is doing, which is more than loads of others.

and there are plenty on here to help him out and give him tips should he need em, sub and join in bro :thumb:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Not everyone wants to be ronnie coleman, infact on the poll done on here the majority preferred the 'zyzz look' as their ideal body. Zyzz used tren and was about 13-14stone max. Yes it can be done naturally, but they are called performance enhancing drugs for a reason.

Just for everyones info too I personally think zyzz was a cnut so I'm not bumming him!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Not everyone wants to be ronnie coleman, infact on the poll done on here the majority preferred the 'zyzz look' as their ideal body. Zyzz used tren and was about 13-14stone max. Yes it can be done naturally, but they are called performance enhancing drugs for a reason.
> 
> Just for everyones info too I personally think zyzz was a cnut so I'm not bumming him!
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


Fvck that ZYZZ is the man (dead man of course) Ya dead guy bumming cvnt


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Not everyone wants to be ronnie coleman, infact on the poll done on here the majority preferred the 'zyzz look' as their ideal body. Zyzz used tren and was about 13-14stone max. Yes it can be done naturally, but they are called performance enhancing drugs for a reason.
> 
> *Just for everyones info too I personally think zyzz was a cnut so I'm not bumming him!*
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


tried to style it out there :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Well i appreciate i could have done better naturally, but that's the past, and yea I don't NEED steroids but 90% of people on here don't need them either.

I appreciate your concern though, but it's something I've already decided to do


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

I realise I'm not going to change your mind. Your young. Young people never listen to their elders these days 

If your diet and training is as spot on now as you say it is, then there's no reason why you wouldn't gain well off 500mg a week test enan. At 12st you could easily get to 14st.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

GunnaGetBig said:


> I realise I'm not going to change your mind. Your young. Young people never listen to their elders these days
> 
> If your diet and training is as spot on now as you say it is, then there's no reason why you wouldn't gain well off 500mg a week test enan. At 12st you could easily get to 14st.


What age are you ya auld fart:whistling:


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Craigyboy said:


> What age are you ya auld fart:whistling:


25...not OLD old yet lol


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

GunnaGetBig said:


> I realise I'm not going to change your mind. Your young. Young people never listen to their elders these days
> 
> If your diet and training is as spot on now as you say it is, then there's no reason why you wouldn't gain well off 500mg a week test enan. At 12st you could easily get to 14st.


I may drop the test to 500 then and run it a few week longer?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

GunnaGetBig said:


> 25...not OLD old yet lol


FFS my wee brother is 7 year older than you, my mrs has shoes older!!

Is that your mum in your avi? Please tell me it is:tongue:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

LeedsTC said:


> I may drop the test to 500 then and run it a few week longer?


Much test you running, I am lazy and can't be ****d reading back


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

750 mate, wildcat, very good stuff loving it so far


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Nothing too crazy though, is it a long Esther? How far in are you


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Nothing too crazy though, is it a long Esther? How far in are you


Cyp mate so yea, and around 4 weeks in atm


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Craigyboy said:


> FFS my wee brother is 7 year older than you, my mrs has shoes older!!
> 
> Is that your mum in your avi? Please tell me it is:tongue:


Lol. I wish I knew who she was! I've had that avi so long she's probably dead now :lol:


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

You should see some good gains off 750mg cyp.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

GunnaGetBig said:


> Lol. I wish I knew who she was! I've had that avi so long she's probably dead now :lol:


Shes not a patch on Jessica rabbit....


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

No training today, got absolutely fvcked last night as an end of uni celebration. Probably won't have diet too great either because I have to set off to have a root canal done soon - hungover and still pretty p1ssed :no:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

LeedsTC said:


> No training today, got absolutely fvcked last night as an end of uni celebration. Probably won't have diet too great either because I have to set off to have a root canal done soon - hungover and still pretty p1ssed :no:


Fvck the root canal go to pub


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Fvck the root canal go to pub


Decided to smash legs tonight instead 

Just been to where i grew up, not been in a while, got some heads turning so must be a noticable change.

Also had the two fittest dentists doing my teeth, was having work done for an hour and my mind kept drifting off, ended up with the image of them fingering each other stuck in my head - the test is definitely working


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

dont talk about dentists mate, iv had 6 appointments in 6 weeks, the girls are hot mind you but the wee guy keeps hurting me! im also kinda creeped out by another man putting his fingers on my tongue, just dont feel right...especially when hes touching my crotch at the same time :lol:

whats your tricep lifts mate? we have similar lifts execept the deadlift i think so i am pretty interested in how we fair as the cycles go on


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> dont talk about dentists mate, iv had 6 appointments in 6 weeks, the girls are hot mind you but the wee guy keeps hurting me! im also kinda creeped out by another man putting his fingers on my tongue, just dont feel right...especially when hes touching my crotch at the same time :lol:
> 
> whats your tricep lifts mate? we have similar lifts execept the deadlift i think so i am pretty interested in how we fair as the cycles go on


I've only recently started doing skullcrushers so been using the last couple of tri sessions to.... make sure I don't crush my skull  Getting form right lol, doing 5kg a side plus bar, but I'm gonna up that next time and see where I can go with it. I did 60kg on close grip bench for 2 sets of 10, then 50kg for another 10, I was pretty chuffed with that tbh!!! Really close grip aswell tris were bulging like hell 

On the tri pulldown I generally do 3 x 10 at 27kg, but that's always the last exercise I do so dead by then.

I've noticed some impressive strength gains this cycle, and my tren is apparently coming Monday (****ing better do now  ) so looking forward to that.

Oh, and fvcked training off tonight, I should never be allowed to drink, I am a disgrace!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

i started the skullcrushers when i started my cycle, started off with the same 5kg each side, tomorrow im throwing on 15kg a side. managed 4x8 of 12.5kg so lets push that badboy!! I want to stick dips in too but iv never in my life tried them and i dont want to look like an idiot if im sh1t, but i felt like this last summer when i started weights so il get over it eventually.

I gave up with the tri pull downs, love the burn on the drop sets with them, but there is only one rope in the gym and finding the [email protected] is impossible!!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Did shoulders/abs today.

30kg DB shoulder press, new PB but only got 6 with them, fvcking heavy!!

28kg x 8, 2 sets

26kg x 8, 1 set

Rear Delt Flyes, 10kg x 4

Side raises 10kg x 3

8kg x 1 - They realllllly hurt my right shoulder, dislocated it ages ago, never fully recovered

30kg DB shrugs x 4, no barbell available so DBs had to do

4 x 7 hanging leg raises - could only get to 7 each time, horrific pain in my shoulder

4 x 10 exercise ball crunches

4 x 15 20kg side dips

Was a good session today, gonna jab, go to bed, and smash the legs tomorrow!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

thats some nice lifting bro.

i have the same issue with the dislocated shoulder, mine is the left one and its popped out 4 times since.

make sure you warm up your shoulder properly, take more time on them than you would other muscles/joints.

in regards to the hanging leg raises if your gym has a vkr station i'd use it for leg raises.

my gym has got one recently and i haven't had any issues with shoulders when using it. mainly down to the fact that you aint hanging, you support yourself with your elbows.

this is what i mean


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> thats some nice lifting bro.
> 
> i have the same issue with the dislocated shoulder, mine is the left one and its popped out 4 times since.
> 
> ...


Hmm, I don't usually do much warming up, will take some time to next time.

And I don't think we have one of those at my gym, I'll take a look though, never really pay much attention to the machines.

I've been quite lucky in that it's never come back out, but I get some really bad aches in it if I train heavy. I also get even worse pains if I don't train for a week plus, goes really stiff and uncomfortable, the joys :thumbup1:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

do you take cod liver oil/fish oils or glucosamine sulphate?

the fish oils/cod liver oil are good for joint and are good fats anyways.

glucosamine sulphate is also good for joints, it deffo has helped me with my shoulder when training.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> do you take cod liver oil/fish oils or glucosamine sulphate?
> 
> the fish oils/cod liver oil are good for joint and are good fats anyways.
> 
> glucosamine sulphate is also good for joints, it deffo has helped me with my shoulder when training.


Looked for cod liver/fish oil today, expensive stuff! Can't really afford it currently, robbing [email protected]!

Did legs today, I used to not train legs (Yes I was one of THOSE guys) so I'm weak as fvck on them.

25kg a side + bar squats, 4 x 8

Leg curls 4 x 8

Calf Raises 4 x 8

Weight was 11'13.6 today, so pushing onwards to 12 and half stone over the next few weeks, up half a stone since cycle start


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

we all started off as bicep boys at one point. when i started out the only exercise to do in the gym was bicep curls and bench press and i though i was a god :lol:

thats not bad though considering you haven't been training legs for long.

at the end of your leg session have you tried 2-3 sets of leg press 1-2 as heavy as you can and last one for reps just to fry them?

in regards to price of cod liver oil/fish oils have you tried these guys, i get mine from them and price isn't as bad as holland and barratt

http://www.ironscience.co.uk/healthwellbeing/purecodliveroil1000mg.html


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> we all started off as bicep boys at one point. when i started out the only exercise to do in the gym was bicep curls and bench press and i though i was a god :lol:
> 
> thats not bad though considering you haven't been training legs for long.
> 
> ...


That is quite good mate, I'll see what hours I get at work next week and see if I can budget for them!

Just measured my arms, close to 15 inch now! Up from just under 14 before cycle, nice to see some good, tangible results!!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Tren A arrived in post this morning!!

Housemate answered door cos I was in bed, came into my room feeling the package asking "what's this?"

Cheeky cvnt touching my precious, just said dunno and went back to bed, so excited for it now!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Just done my first quad shot after a decent tris/back session, didn't really hurt but was nervous as hell doing it!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I was bricking it when I did my quad for the first two times, the last one when I stood up was easy!! Think il stick to just the quad now


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

always had you down for liking it in the ar$e gordie..


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Not when it's going in dry...


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> Shes not a patch on Jessica rabbit....


My rabbit's called Jessicaxx


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> My rabbit's called Jessicaxx


And you are my newest best friend


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2012)

Subbed btwxx


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> My rabbit's called Jessicaxx


If you'd took the time to clean it you wouldn't need all those anti-biotics :whistling:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> Subbed btwxx


Enjoy the ride  x


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2012)

LeedsTC said:


> If you'd took the time to clean it you wouldn't need all those anti-biotics :whistling:


I'll have you know it gets cleaned with anti-bacterial stuff at least daily. Current record is 7 times methinksxx


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2012)

LeedsTC said:


> Enjoy the ride  x


Always!!!xx


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Did tris and back today, new PBs on pretty much everything, went up to 7.5kg + bar on skullcrushers, going 10kg next time, 65kg on bent over EZ rows, and can't remember what else :lol:

Was a good session though, was gonna get a picture looking very pumped but too many people in changing rooms, didn't wanna look like a spaz!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

TC you really need to be adding weight to them there skull crushers my son

Don't worry about looking like a spaz, as we all know you are a spaz! 

@leigh video or no Ridey rabbit:whistling:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> TC you really need to be adding weight to them there skull crushers my son
> 
> Don't worry about looking like a spaz, as we all know you are a spaz!
> 
> @leigh video or no Ridey rabbit:whistling:


Haha yea I'm working it up by 2.5kg a side each session so far, gonna be sticking 10kg on each side next time. Wanna finish this cycle at 16 inch arms if possible, so need to nail the sh1t outta my tris!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I am actually pretty jealous that you got Leigh to sub this and I haven't, I honestly thought she was into gingers :lol:

Skull crushers will come on quick mate, mine have rocketed since I stopped wasting my time on kickbacks and really went for it. If I get to 17.5kg each side by the end of June il be happy as!! 

Quickest way to get arms much better than 16 inch...hang from tree branches for 30 mins a day :lol:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

LeedsTC said:


> Haha yea I'm working it up by 2.5kg a side each session so far, gonna be sticking 10kg on each side next time. Wanna finish this cycle at 16 inch arms if possible, so need to nail the sh1t outta my tris!


good luck with the 16in arms goal mate, glad you know that the key is triceps unlike many other that kill biceps and neglect triceps.

going up by 2.5kg per side each session is good mate, you should hit that goal if you keep progressing like that.

Gordie is right though, kickback are a waste of time and you notice that as soon as you discover skull crushers.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> good luck with the 16in arms goal mate, glad you know that the key is triceps unlike many other that kill biceps and neglect triceps.
> 
> going up by 2.5kg per side each session is good mate, you should hit that goal if you keep progressing like that.
> 
> Gordie is right though, kickback are a waste of time and you notice that as soon as you discover skull crushers.


Cheers mate, more than half way through now, put an inch on already so need one more! Also need to sort this pigeon chest out, HATE IT so tomorrow is first day of 5x5s


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Not a bad session today! Ridiculously painful but that's what it's all about I guess.

Did 5x5 on chest, horrific!

Flat barbell press

75kg, 1 set x 5

70kg, 3 sets x 5

65kg, 1 set x 5

Not too bad, hurt like hell and definitely wouldn't do those without a spotter!

Also did 28kg DB's, 5 sets x 5, pretty happy with that!

14kg flyes, 3 sets x 10

Did bi's after, standard curls, preacher curls and 21s, was in ridiculous pain after the 21s so called it a day then, here's a pic for you ladies to get wild to.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Quick!! Turn round and get Joseph Kony's autograph before he does a runner again!!

I struggle with the DB press, irritating! The barbell bench will zoom up mate, The doms tomorrow should feel ace!!

You have a cute belly button x


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> Quick!! Turn round and get Joseph Kony's autograph before he does a runner again!!
> 
> I struggle with the DB press, irritating! The barbell bench will zoom up mate, The doms tomorrow should feel ace!!
> 
> You have a cute belly button x


It'd look cuter with your love porridge settling there xx


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Love snot more like mate, I haven't drank enough water today


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

looking good bro (no ****) i dont want nothing to do with what you and Gordie got going on ^^ :lol:

you should start to see your chest grow more after switching up to a 5x5

and when the pain comes, embrace it mate.

was the db press incline or flat?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

you guys need to stop talking like that, leigh's rabbit will be getting worn out :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> you guys need to stop talking like that, leigh's rabbit will be getting worn out :lol:


Dont tarnish Leigh's reputation big boy, we all know it's you that's going through the batteries these days :lol:

What's your weight at Leeds mate?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Gordie1876 said:


> Dont tarnish Leigh's reputation big boy, we all know it's you that's going through the batteries these days :lol:
> 
> What's your weight at Leeds mate?


my butt plug doesnt take batteries... :whistling:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> my butt plug doesnt take batteries... :whistling:


Mine does


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> Dont tarnish Leigh's reputation big boy, we all know it's you that's going through the batteries these days :lol:
> 
> What's your weight at Leeds mate?


Fluctuates between 11'11 and 12 stone. Annoying as ****, the mirror is improving though so that's something. Also been told I'm looking leaner, not that I'm trying to atm though!

Also, this tren is making me feel like a heart attack waiting to happen. I feel really shaky, ridiculously warm - feels like I'm sat in front of the fire all the time, and I can feel my heart beating without touching my chest 

Oh well, it's make or break time I guess :lol: :lol: :thumb:

Oh, and I'm still getting PBs every session


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Did back/tris yesterday, a good session felt and looked really pumped afterwards, and despite a busy weekend getting smashed and hardly eating weight didn't drop 

Wide grip pulls ups (So sh1t at these) 4 x 6

EZ Bar row 60kg 4 x 10 - Wasn't really heavy but was the heaviest weight that I could still have correct from with

Close grip lat pull down 59kg x 1, 52kg x 3

Deadlift 60kg ( :lol: ) 4 x 10,10,9,8 - I only recently started deadlifting, feel it quite a lot so sticking with it, get really pumped from these!

CG Bench press 60kg 4 x 8 - Failed on last set at 7 and almost decapitated myself 

Skull crushers - 17.5kg EZ bar, 8 x 4

Tricep V bar pull 27kg 3 x 10

The skullcrushers aren't that hard, except with balance, they always seem to fly off to one side, quite annoying!!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Chest/bis today!

Flat barbell bench 5 x 5

70kg

70kg

60kg

60kg

60kg

Plus bar on all those

Incline DB press 5 x 5, 30kg, 30kg, 28kg, 28kg, 28kg

DB Flyes 3 x 10, 14kg, 14kg, 14kg

Cable Flyes 3 x 10, 18kg, 18kg, 18kg

Did bis aswell, 3 sets of EZ bar curls, 20kg weight + bar, 3 sets of preacher curls same weight, 3 sets of 21's with 15kg bar.

Pretty good session but wish the weight would ****ing stay up! Was down to 11'12.6 today, pretty p1ssed at that but nothing I can do, can't up the diet because I don't have a fvcking job anymore


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Your weight will go up and down mate, mine did the first few weeks then levelled off, back to gaining now. Sorry to hear bout the jobs man, youl be back in work before you know it.

The DB press is going good though, don't be so negative, you could be like me and totally plateaued at 22kg in the DB lol

EZ Bar curls are coming on nicely too, I would comment on the preacher curls but I don't have a clue what they are

Chin up mate


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Honestly thought I was having a heart attack this morning. Was a few minutes away from calling an ambulance, very focused pain the center of my chest. OTB brought me some aspirin and that seems to have sorted it, gonna have to keep a steady supply on me all the time, was genuinely scared!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Fcuks sake mate, I promise to not mention my PT on these forums again :lol:

Seriously though, possibly linked to the tren?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> Fcuks sake mate, I promise to not mention my PT on these forums again :lol:
> 
> Seriously though, possibly linked to the tren?


Possibly mate, not gonna stop it though, seeing it through 

Was genuinely scared though, not the first time it's happened but the first time it was this severe. Gonna keep an eye on it and look into some options.

I'm thinking of keeping on the aspirin because I hear gear increases blood viscoscity, and aspirin thins it out - i'm not dieing just yet


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

No wonder mate, would have [email protected] myself too, but then again heart attacks are expected at my age :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Just broke up with the girlfriend, hoping to use it as fuel for the gym tonight


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

LeedsTC said:


> Just broke up with the girlfriend, hoping to use it as fuel for the gym tonight


pics of her in male animal then... :whistling:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

LeedsTC said:


> Just broke up with the girlfriend, hoping to use it as fuel for the gym tonight


Things will be tricky for a while mate but seeing as you and the mrs are flatmates, both out of work and use the gym together I'm guessing itl work out :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> Things will be tricky for a while mate but seeing as you and the mrs are flatmates, both out of work and use the gym together I'm guessing itl work out :lol:


I had to read that twice to get it :lol:

Cvnt


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Back/tris today, did a few sets of deadlifts with a powerlifter who taught me how to dead properly.... My lower back has never been so pumped, it was agony, thought my skin was gonna rip!!!

Some porn for the followers......


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Arms are looking awesome mate!!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> Arms are looking awesome mate!!


Mate you should see my back right now, looks SHREDDED! The deadlifting was amazing, couldn't fit my hand around the lower back (whatever that fvcking muscle is called :lol: ) had a proper deep ridge going on, the powerlifter was pretty impressed, such a nice guy aswell.

Oh, and that's my POF profile pic, so let's hope the gash is as wet for me as you are :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Sounds like your power lifter will be power driving you soon sweet pea, can I watch? :lol:


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Looking aesthetic mate.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Fat said:


> Looking aesthetic mate.


Haha on my way mate!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

LeedsTC said:


> Back/tris today, did a few sets of deadlifts with a powerlifter who taught me how to dead properly.... My lower back has never been so pumped, it was agony, thought my skin was gonna rip!!!
> 
> Some porn for the followers......


Is it wrong that I want to feed you?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Is it wrong that I want to feed you?


Why do it yourself, get whoever fed you up instead


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

Nice progress mate, where do you train?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

UKBenC said:


> Nice progress mate, where do you train?


PureGym mate how about yourself?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

LeedsTC said:


> Why do it yourself, get whoever fed you up instead


I will send my wife and my mum round you will have a good old time


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Seriously though looking good nice and trim no need to be worrying about a cut unlike us fat cvnts


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

LeedsTC said:


> PureGym mate how about yourself?


Power Gym Fitness its a small gym near where I work perfect for my lunch time training


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

This thread makes me feel like mr blobby..


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

ive told you before gordie, if your cocks gone bright pink with yellow spots again you need to stop bumming strangers in the changin room!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> ive told you before gordie, if your cocks gone bright pink with yellow spots again you need to stop bumming strangers in the changin room!


I always had him down as a bottom....


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Right guys! How would I go about cutting fat but still gaining muscle? I wanna shed a lot of fat between now and next cycle, I don't have a lot, but I need to get rid of what I do have around the belly!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

your diets fine and clean enough... cardio timeeee :thumb:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> your diets fine and clean enough... cardio timeeee :thumb:


I feared as much :death:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

aint been in for a little while mate,

i reckon you're still good to bulk but if you do want to cut you gotta learn to love the treadmill.

swimming isn't bad neither....... just remember your arm bands and don't p*ss in the pool, its not polite :tongue:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

LeedsTC said:


> I always had him down as a bottom....


I am slightly worried that you are familiar with the terminations of gay sex, harbouring a secret?

Btw, you seriously don't want to cut, honestly mate, an Ethiopian has more bodyfat...


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> I am slightly worried that you are familiar with the terminations of gay sex, harbouring a secret?
> 
> Btw, you seriously don't want to cut, honestly mate, an Ethiopian has more bodyfat...


I only really want to get of the belly fat! P1sses me off lol, I'm not changing diet/training at all, just adding in a little cardio after workouts so should still gain muscle


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> aint been in for a little while mate,
> 
> i reckon you're still good to bulk but if you do want to cut you gotta learn to love the treadmill.
> 
> swimming isn't bad neither....... just remember your arm bands and don't p*ss in the pool, its not polite :tongue:


My gym doesn't have a swimming pool so treadmill it is 

Gonna get a back pic up soon mate, thanks to your routine it's grown the most this cycle :thumbup1:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

no worries mate, glad its working well for you.

but my routine only played around 10% in your progress, the rest was your diet and hard work.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Will get a better one later the lighting isnt great on this one and angle a bit funny


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

What is your back routine slim?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> What is your back routine slim?


Ill PM u it when I'm at computer tubbs


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

LeedsTC said:


> Ill PM u it when I'm at computer tubbs


more cushion for the pushin..


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Here you go. Looking pretty sh1t tbh, not pumped at all had to cut the session short, both me and OTB horrible pains in back and tris, been overtraining I think, couple days off is in order


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Don't want to sound like a pr1ck mate but we both have the spotty back. Do they annoy you? Iv been totally paranoid about them, spreading to my forearms too. Going to go to the docs on Tuesday and see if Hel give me some accutane to clear it


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> Don't want to sound like a pr1ck mate but we both have the spotty back. Do they annoy you? Iv been totally paranoid about them, spreading to my forearms too. Going to go to the docs on Tuesday and see if Hel give me some accutane to clear it


They aren't actually spots mate, just leftover marks from a week or two ago. Was REALLY bad, been smothering the area in head and shoulders, leaving on for 20 mins before shower each night, and gone. The marks take a while to fade because it was so bad, but my back actually feels smooth. It's a VERY little known secret that usually works on back acne, Baggsy has also had similar success.

Try it mate, you don't want tane unless nothing else works, been on it and the sides are TOUGH


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Plus you won't see results from tane for about 4 months and it gets better before getting worse


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

once they have cleared, to get rid of any marks/scars try palmers skin therapy oil.

it works well on them as well as stretch marks.


----------



## glennb1980 (Dec 13, 2010)

Subbed fella!!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Gordie1876 said:


> Don't want to sound like a pr1ck mate but we both have the spotty back. Do they annoy you? Iv been totally paranoid about them, spreading to my forearms too. Going to go to the docs on Tuesday and see if Hel give me some accutane to clear it


also i doubt the docs will give you accutane on the first visit, normally dont you have to try every other concoction in the world before they hand out the accutane?

Ive noticed increased amounts of spots on my back on this cycle too, but for me an increased amount is from like 2 or less to like 5 or less. Still not nice though.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> also i doubt the docs will give you accutane on the first visit, normally dont you have to try every other concoction in the world before they hand out the accutane?
> 
> Ive noticed increased amounts of spots on my back on this cycle too, but for me an increased amount is from like 2 or less to like 5 or less. Still not nice though.


They will give you antibiotics first, which since you have IBS will KILL your appetite (does for me also) and cause some harsh sides. I never take ABs unless I really have to now, weight drops off me on them


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

LeedsTC said:


> They will give you antibiotics first, which since you have IBS will KILL your appetite (does for me also) and cause some harsh sides. I never take ABs unless I really have to now, weight drops off me on them


Don't have IBS mate, I'm lactose intolerant. I had a thread about IBS and everyone just assumed :lol: my sh1tepipe is I'm fine working order. My doc is awesome, whatever you suggest, is what you get from her  she's about 70 to no sexual innuendo...

Il try the head and shoulders as of tomorrow. My Back looks a state!!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Back to training tomorrow, just a little bit of inspiration for it, need to push myself even harder!










One day, I'll have those aesthetics! Forever mirin' brah :lol:

(I know this will p1ss so many of you off :lol: :lol: )


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Personally I think this lad looks like a p00f but each to their own xx


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

his brother looks better imo, but he isnt as big a cvnt so isnt as famous..


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Updates mate?? How's the job front looking?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> Updates mate?? How's the job front looking?


I have an internship in Austria from the 1st July to 1st August mate, all paid, so I'm not looking til after then.... OTB is fvcked tho :lol:

Mega chest session today, did slow negatives with 70kg on smith machine, never felt it hit chest so hard, looked so pumped after, also did bi's and had a fit as fvck bird smiling at me which spurred me on  Deffo gonna try chat to her if she's in again.

Progress pic, losing bodyfat but staying same weight (12 stone)


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

gaining mass and gaining a female fan base at your gym, what more could you want :lol:

so whats this internship then?

oh n how you finding the 5x5 routine, helping in chest mass?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Slow begs are ace aren't they 

Looking good mate, bis look the part, will be even better with the girls tongue on them :lol:

FINALLY another UK-M member with a heterosexual black iPhone!!!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> gaining mass and gaining a female fan base at your gym, what more could you want :lol:
> 
> so whats this internship then?
> 
> oh n how you finding the 5x5 routine, helping in chest mass?


A month in Austria mate because my tutor showed my work to someone he knows over there, they were impressed and offered me a month at St Polten University, nice £500 earner 

The 5x5s are great mate, feel I make most progress when doing these but they are hard as hell to do, I think I'm gonna mix it up, 5x5 and alternate with 4x8 with slow negs



Gordie1876 said:


> Slow begs are ace aren't they
> 
> Looking good mate, bis look the part, will be even better with the girls tongue on them :lol:
> 
> FINALLY another UK-M member with a heterosexual black iPhone!!!


I'm afraid I will need pics of your missus to confirm your heterosexuality :lol: Don't worry you can PM them to me 

And yea they look alright, but I'm more excited for next cycle when I hope to see even bigger things happening


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ill show him the PT gordie... No-one could be a homosexual when they've seen her! Unless they're a woman of course!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

LeedsTC said:


> I'm afraid I will need pics of your missus to confirm your heterosexuality :lol: Don't worry you can PM them to me
> 
> And yea they look alright, but I'm more excited for next cycle when I hope to see even bigger things happening


I stuck up pics of my mrs on a thread when she asked me to help her sort out a workout, I think she'd get it but I'm biased. Tbh my mrs isn't a patch on my pt Fiona, this girl would give Elton John an erection!! I'm asking Santa for her...


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Ill show him the PT gordie... No-one could be a homosexual when they've seen her! Unless they're a woman of course!


I want pics of pt


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> I stuck up pics of my mrs on a thread when she asked me to help her sort out a workout, I think she'd get it but I'm biased. Tbh my mrs isn't a patch on my pt Fiona, this girl would give Elton John an erection!! I'm asking Santa for her...


I went to Elton John concert with my mum,mrs and eldest lad it was fvckin ace


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> I want pics of pt


Ive cut her face out, only me and gordie are allowed to cum over her face... :lol:

also i know you live within 100 miles, so dont want to be responsible for a raping..


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Ive cut her face out, only me and gordie are allowed to cum over her face... :lol:
> 
> also i know you live within 100 miles, so dont want to be responsible for a raping..
> 
> View attachment 86053


she's your pt!!!!

:drool:

i f*cking hate you...


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

not mine, the gordmeister


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Does nothing for me un fuzz the face


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

So tired I could cry, but the tren won't let me sleep, it just won't fvcking let me!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

My PT is the most perfect looking chick ever, she's blonde now


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Gordie1876 said:


> My PT is the most perfect looking chick ever, she's blonde now


 :drool:

i think i just came my pants...


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> :drool:
> 
> i think i just came my pants...


Pics or no goo...


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Was feeling a little down, ran out of protein Friday and none arriving til tomorrow (Thank you mummy) but just went round to help the ex move her stuff out of her house, and her housemate left 2.5kg of MyProtein Impact Whey, and 500g of creatine mono..... STOLEN 

Chest/tris today, think this lack of sleep will have affected my lifts, we will see!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Try melatonin for sleep mate am sure some f the guys on the forum use it (not melanotan that's hit just makes you black)


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Try melatonin for sleep mate am sure some f the guys on the forum use it (not melanotan that's hit just makes you black)


I'll look into mate I'm pretty desperate at the moment, and I'm very familiar with melanotan, LOVE that stuff


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Was feeling a little down, ran out of protein Friday and none arriving til tomorrow (Thank you mummy) but just went round to help the ex move her stuff out of her house, and her housemate left 2.5kg of MyProtein Impact Whey, and 500g of creatine mono..... STOLEN
> 
> Chest/tris today, think this lack of sleep will have affected my lifts, we will see!


Gymgym is giving out protein mate


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Fat said:


> Gymgym is giving out protein mate


I hear it's straight from the tap though mate :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Fat said:


> Gymgym is giving out protein mate


Milk based protein?

man milk that is :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

If you really need protein, I'm a heavy cummer...


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

just read this from page 1...seems like your doing well!!! guessing your at pure gym by the looks of your pictures? how do you find it there?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

robbo9 said:


> just read this from page 1...seems like your doing well!!! guessing your at pure gym by the looks of your pictures? how do you find it there?


Cheers mate 

Yes that's PureGym Leeds, nice gym really.

Tren update: i think im losing my mind 

Hulk sad


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Alright journal fans, absolutely smashed gym today, chest/bi's, had a female fan again so pushed harder than usual 

Took some sexy poses for you, hope you have a change of frenchies....

Weight down but tren is ripping the body fat off quite quickly


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

nice impovement, how much tren ace are you using p/w? i pop to that gym every couple of weeks...what times best to go? after 9 ish? looking to go when its quiet and dont really have to wait for equipment


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

robbo9 said:


> nice impovement, how much tren ace are you using p/w? i pop to that gym every couple of weeks...what times best to go? after 9 ish? looking to go when its quiet and dont really have to wait for equipment


Yea about 9 at night mate is the best time to go, any earlier and you have to wait for stuff for ages.

Was doing 75mg EoD but dropped to 50mg now, can't handle the sides.

If you see me give me a shout, I'm the skinny guy :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Yea about 9 at night mate is the best time to go, any earlier and you have to wait for stuff for ages.
> 
> Was doing 75mg EoD but dropped to 50mg now, can't handle the sides.
> 
> If you see me give me a shout, I'm the skinny guy :lol:


i go at about 1 in the afternoon and its quieter than at night most of the time. You just have to go 1-when everyone else is at work, or 2-when everyone else has finished work and been and gone. so about 10am-3pm and about 9pm till 4am.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Alright journal fans, absolutely smashed gym today, chest/bi's, had a female fan again so pushed harder than usual
> 
> Took some sexy poses for you, hope you have a change of frenchies....
> 
> Weight down but tren is ripping the body fat off quite quickly


I can see abs!!! high five!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Alright journal fans, absolutely smashed gym today, chest/bi's, had a female fan again so pushed harder than usual
> 
> Took some sexy poses for you, hope you have a change of frenchies....
> 
> Weight down but tren is ripping the body fat off quite quickly


Out of the four of us on cycle I think youv had the most noticeable muscle gains mate. Well done buddy, no p1ss taking at all. The abs and bis have really came on mega!! Just think of when your at end of cycle and looking ace!!

P1ss take time, give Billy Idol his glove back....


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Super_G said:


> Out of the four of us on cycle I think youv had the most noticeable muscle gains mate. Well done buddy, no p1ss taking at all. The abs and bis have really came on mega!! Just think of when your at end of cycle and looking ace!!
> 
> P1ss take time, give Billy Idol his glove back....


Haha cheers buddy! Means a lot. I've decided I don't give a fvck about weight anymore, as long as the mirror improves which it seems to be. Problem is I'm the fussiest eater in the world, I eat TOO clean just because I like absolutely nothing lol!

Had a chat with Katy and figured out I might have some slight food intolerance, which would explain the 6 sh1ts a day a while back, gonna do this internship, do PCT, wait for a little while then SMASH a clean bulk with test prop/tren a. Big things to come, although I fvcking HATE being on tren now :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I hope it's not a gluten or wheat allergy mate as it seriously costs a bomb to live, my wee boy has a wheat allergy and my god! £2.50 for a loaf the size of a jobby. He, my girl and I are all lactose intolerant aswell which ain't too cheap either.

A wee post of your diet wouldn't go a miss 

What tren is it your on? Im thinking of a test and tren second cycle with HGH if I can 1. Work out how to use the bloody stuff and 2. Afford it.

Don't worry about the weight man, look at some of the smaller boxers, the wee coloured lad that recently beat Ricky Hattons brother looks awesome, just toned to fvck!!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Super_G said:


> I hope it's not a gluten or wheat allergy mate as it seriously costs a bomb to live, my wee boy has a wheat allergy and my god! £2.50 for a loaf the size of a jobby. He, my girl and I are all lactose intolerant aswell which ain't too cheap either.
> 
> A wee post of your diet wouldn't go a miss
> 
> ...


There's a typical diet on like first or second page I think fella, and it's whenever I eat oats I get bad stomach cramps, usually need a sh1t half way through eating them lol, although strangely this morning had a protein (80g) and oats shake, blended, and felt fine afterwards, blended with milk aswell so nothing changed, REALLY confused about it.

It's pro-chem Tren A mate, it's REALLLLLY good stuff but I was silly with it and took too much I think, 50mg EoD seems to be a sweet spot for me, and HGH, I hear that's only worth taking for extended periods of time, like a year plus. Apparently it's just the icing on the cake that the BBs use so imo not really worth it.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

That is a bit weird mate, human body can throw some mental curve balls with stuff like that. I'm gonna have a wee look at the diet, I like to see how different everyone is with the eating. So far on cycle, iv ate the exact same every day for about 9 weeks,

I spoke to ausbuilt about HGH when i was researching my first cycle and the guy is like a steroid genie! Complete mine of information, basically said that with my goals I don't need it, but I guess to learn more about it you gotta go on it. Confuses the fvck out of me though. Il wait and see how this pct goes as its an all oral one, hopefully be easy enough


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Super_G said:


> That is a bit weird mate, human body can throw some mental curve balls with stuff like that. I'm gonna have a wee look at the diet, I like to see how different everyone is with the eating. So far on cycle, iv ate the exact same every day for about 9 weeks,
> 
> I spoke to ausbuilt about HGH when i was researching my first cycle and the guy is like a steroid genie! Complete mine of information, basically said that with my goals I don't need it, but I guess to learn more about it you gotta go on it. Confuses the fvck out of me though. Il wait and see how this pct goes as its an all oral one, hopefully be easy enough


AHHHHH your first PCT!!! Be ready to feel like a woman and feel like randomly crying.... I hate PCT!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> AHHHHH your first PCT!!! Be ready to feel like a woman and feel like randomly crying.... I hate PCT!


Exactly why I'm extending the test past my little girls last day as a primary 1 at school :lol: I was bad enough in her first day


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Can you please stop being more aesthetic than me :cursing:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Fat said:


> Can you please stop being more aesthetic than me :cursing:


Nope, but have some reps instead


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

holy sh*t, you're making some killer progress there mate.

abs have deffo become more defined and chest looks better.

good work bro :thumb:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> holy sh*t, you're making some killer progress there mate.
> 
> abs have deffo become more defined and chest looks better.
> 
> good work bro :thumb:


Cheers mate  Gained next to no weight but still gained, I have no idea how :lol:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Come in late on this my man looks like you making good progress so i'll keep an eye on it..steal some ideas and what not


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Come in late on this my man looks like you making good progress so i'll keep an eye on it..steal some ideas and what not


Very nearly over now mate! Less than a couple of weeks left then I'm off to Austria for a month and starting PCT 

I'll keep this journal open and continue it for my next cycle/lean bulk though, MAJORLY excited for that, I've got a better idea of what my body responds to now, diet and gym wise, so looking for some nice clean gains next time


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Did legs/abs today, pretty happy really did 70kg squats (Which for my sparrow legs is good  ) for 5 sets, then 5 sets of leg curls, leg extensions, and calf extensions on smith machine.

Did 4 sets of hanging leg raises aswell, but instead of dangling, pulled myself up and held there, then did them. Hit the abs SO HARD, I was gonna carry on and do some crunches and side dips, but literally thought I was gonna be sick. Definitely a good way to do the hanging leg raises from now on :thumbup1:


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

What cycle are you running currently mate?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Fat said:


> What cycle are you running currently mate?


Currently 500mg test cyp (Wildcat) and 50mg EoD Tren A (Pro-chem)

I chose tren A because I heard it was Zyzz's favourite compound :lol: Really good stuff, I just had the dose too high and it FVCKED my head a lot, I seem to get really bad mental sides on tren. I was running an extra 500mg test E I had left over for the first 5 weeks aswell.

It's weird, my weight is going down but the mirror goes up, think I'm leaning up quite a bit, but then again I have trouble retaining fat anyway (lucky genetics I guess) - everyone in my family is the same.

Really glad I did the tren a though, made me realise I want to run all short acting next time, 12 weeks test prop/tren a I'm thinking. Will have a good think about the tren though, not 100% on running in for 12 weeks, it's still a way off so some time to decide.

By the end of next cycle I want to around 25% of the way to aesthetics


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Currently 500mg test cyp (Wildcat) and 50mg EoD Tren A (Pro-chem)
> 
> I chose tren A because I heard it was Zyzz's favourite compound :lol: Really good stuff, I just had the dose too high and it FVCKED my head a lot, I seem to get really bad mental sides on tren. I was running an extra 500mg test E I had left over for the first 5 weeks aswell.
> 
> ...


Why short acting? Doesn't that mean more frequent jabs? How many calories are you getting daily?

Yeah you definitely look tons better than the last pic..

Btw I read a few pages back that you might have food intolerances why don't you get tested? http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/yorktest-first-step


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Fat said:


> Why short acting? Doesn't that mean more frequent jabs? How many calories are you getting daily?
> 
> Yeah you definitely look tons better than the last pic..
> 
> Btw I read a few pages back that you might have food intolerances why don't you get tested? http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/yorktest-first-step


I don't mind jabbing mate! I've run tren e before and can honestly say I didn't feel it. I may be wrong but I won't know until I try I guess!

Not sure about cals mate, think there's a typical days diet on like the first or second page, usually aim for 300g protein a day though. Next cycle I'm sitting down, working out the macros for everything and making sure diet is 100%, I got it a lot better this time but I want to nail it next time - it will be a CLEAN bulk aswell.

Never seen that before mate ty for the link! Will be buying one of those and have a go, though it was a case of trial and error to find out lol


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

I havent read all thebpages yet man..Did you say this was your first cycle?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I thought about getting one of those allergy kits, but fvck paying another £200 for the results


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I havent read all thebpages yet man..Did you say this was your first cycle?


I believe his 2nd or so but said he neglected food and training so this would be his first proper cycle which is clearly working well for him!



Super_G said:


> I thought about getting one of those allergy kits, but fvck paying another £200 for the results


Yeah but isn't that for the full test for all foods and drinks? For £10 you can find out if you test out positive or negative then you can proceed to paying for the full test depending on results.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Fat said:


> I believe his 2nd or so but said he neglected food and training so this would be his *first proper cycle* which is clearly working well for him!
> 
> Yeah but isn't that for the full test for all foods and drinks? For £10 you can find out if you test out positive or negative then you can proceed to paying for the full test depending on results.


Done a few uninformed cycles in the past, but this is the first where I've taken it seriously, my first REAL cycle tbh.

I feel pretty sure that I've plateaued right now, which suits me just fine with just over a week left on cycle. I think it hasn't been helping only getting a few hours sleep a night, got some nytol today gonna try that and hope it helps, losing so much sleep isn't going to help with recovery!

Just gonna say a little thanks to everyone that's followed along - not over yet but getting there now, this journal has been really helpful this cycle and I'll be keeping it open for my next cycle for sure!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Fat said:


> Yeah but isn't that for the full test for all foods and drinks? For £10 you can find out if you test out positive or negative then you can proceed to paying for the full test depending on results.


I don't know mate, the just I got from MP is that you got results back saying you tested positive and then had to shell out the £200 to find out what you tested positive for?

I decided to just go to the docs and do it that way for free


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Super_G said:


> I don't know mate, the just I got from MP is that you got results back saying you tested positive and then had to shell out the £200 to find out what you tested positive for?
> 
> I decided to just go to the docs and do it that way for free


I prefer free instead


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Back/tris today, usual stuff really but new PB on Deads, 90kg for 7 reps, was totally spent after them haha pretty pleased with that! I actually LOVE deads now, do them right you feel it hit all over, just doing them with correct form that you need to nail first.

EDIT: Could have gone heavier on deads but this was 2 sets in, I'll do 1 warm up set next time then throw 100kg+ on see what I can manage :thumbup1:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Well I'm fvcked, can't get any PCT in time and I go away for a month in 8 days. FVCKED!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Your source out mate?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

alldaychemist it to the hostel your staying at?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> alldaychemist it to the hostel your staying at?


^^ seems a reasonable idea, would it be allowed where you're going?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> ^^ seems a reasonable idea, *would it be allowed where you're going?*


This is what I mean, I have no idea if they check mail, allow us to receive mail as we are only short term guests, whatever. Not pinning all my hopes on that. Got someone sending me 4 weeks worth of Nolva though, so whilst not ideal should be an adequate PCT


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

thats better than nothing mate.

but hey its a lesson learned for future cycles, always have pct on hand.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> thats better than nothing mate.
> 
> but hey its a lesson learned for future cycles, always have pct on hand.


Indeed mate, wasn't ideal losing my job on 2 days notice thought I'd be able to afford it at end of cycle!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Can definitely tell the tren is working now. Had a [email protected] earlier and about 5 mins after had a sharp pain in my prostate..... Went after a minute but bit scary.

Seem to have sorted my sleeping pattern out now, but I get really short of breath doing simple things like walking for the bus. No doubt it's a wonder drug but it has its drawbacks....


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Can definitely tell the tren is working now. Had a [email protected] earlier and about 5 mins after had a sharp pain in my prostate..... Went after a minute but bit scary.
> 
> Seem to have sorted my sleeping pattern out now, but I get really short of breath doing simple things like walking for the bus. No doubt it's a wonder drug but it has its drawbacks....


Nothing to do with the tren and more to do with your thumb that you had probing your butthole.. :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

your off away for 4 weeks so why not jab test e the day you go and start pct when your back ?

how much tren you running ?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

ewen said:


> your off away for 4 weeks so why not jab test e the day you go and start pct when your back ?
> 
> how much tren you running ?


This is what I was gonna do, but read in Hackski's PCT thread you should start PCT 2 weeks after last jab, i assume he meant for test E.

Confused me a bit did that, as I know it takes 4 weeks + for it to even kick in....

And 50mg tren A EoD mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Lol I ****ed up yes two week after jab so you would be half way through .


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Good chest/bi's session today, slow negatives again felt them hit nicely. When doing bi's though, the forearm pumps were so painful I found it hard to finish sets. Noticed this a little lately but it's got pretty bad now, really hurts feels like I'm gonna do some damage if I carry on.


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

leeds are you still here?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Leeds89 said:


> Well I'm fvcked, can't get any PCT in time and I go away for a month in 8 days. FVCKED!


dont bother with a pct then - they are not the be all and end all

your body will balance its self a few weeks longer maybe - just eat plenty of carbs to combat the cortisol spikes and keep your protein high AND TRAIN HARD and you will be right


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Uriel said:


> dont bother with a pct then - they are not the be all and end all
> 
> your body will balance its self a few weeks longer maybe - just eat plenty of carbs to combat the cortisol spikes and keep your protein high AND TRAIN HARD and you will be right


I was actually thinking the other day, surely its not as important as everyone makes out, as surely bodybuilders were around before the creation of such drugs?

Obviously a proper pct has its benefits, recovering quicker and assisting in the keeping of gains, but surely its possible to do so without? it just might take a bit longer and you might not keep as much?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Uriel said:


> dont bother with a pct then - they are not the be all and end all
> 
> your body will balance its self a few weeks longer maybe - just eat plenty of carbs to combat the cortisol spikes and keep your protein high AND TRAIN HARD and you will be right


So PCT isn't strictly necessary? Half the people on here crucify you for suggesting not running one lol. Scared of losing what I've gained so far is all


----------



## glennb1980 (Dec 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> So PCT isn't strictly necessary? Half the people on here crucify you for suggesting not running one lol. Scared of losing what I've gained so far is all


u've got a pm buddy!!!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

glennb1980 said:


> u've got a pm buddy!!!!


whats betting the pm say "hey wanna buy some clomid off me, i live in leeds" :lol:


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

if it is im here too ha, i gave mine to my brother like an idiot as i need them now, guess il have to wait a month with the 'olympic' delivery wait


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> whats betting the pm say "hey wanna buy some clomid off me, i live in leeds" :lol:


Now now you, calm down. Itl be more like 'you don't need clomid to help kick start your balls, you just need my tongue' :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Now now you, calm down. Itl be more like 'you don't need clomid to help kick start your balls, you just need my tongue' :lol:


HAHA! Lick start them dont you mean!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Slurp


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Quick question for anyone that knows, I know you're meant to follow the time on = time off rule, but if I say, finished this cycle, 2 weeks off then PCT for 4 weeks, would it be the worst thing in the world if I started cycle again a couple weeks after PCT? Would my future cycles gains be compromised or would I be doing any damage? This was a 12 week cycle I believe (I really should write things down)


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

you'd be better off then just to stay on and cruise, as you'd only have recovered and then be shut down straight away.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

eob said:


> you'd be better off then just to stay on and cruise, as you'd only have recovered and then be shut down straight away.


Not an option I'm going out of the country and won't be able to take my gear with me, I should get away with PCT meds I hope


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Not an option I'm going out of the country and won't be able to take my gear with me, I should get away with PCT meds I hope


Ah right ya, well it shouldn't affect your gain in your next cycle at all, only downside is that you might not have recovered fully so the pct might be a waste.

As said above would you consider no pct if your only off for around 8 wks?

Made great gains on this cycle mate, would you say tren is worth the sides ?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

eob said:


> Ah right ya, well it shouldn't affect your gain in your next cycle at all, only downside is that you might not have recovered fully so the pct might be a waste.
> 
> As said above would you consider no pct if your only off for around 8 wks?
> 
> Made great gains on this cycle mate, would you say tren is worth the sides ?


Well starting my next cycle is entirely dependant upon the money situation when I get back into the country, which could be hit or miss so I'd best do a PCT just in case I can't afford my next cycle immediately.

Cheers mate means a lot, the scales have barely moved but the mirror has improved a lot, quite happy with that. I'd say at 50mg EoD it's worth the sides, but 75mg was the tipping point for me, I had some fvcking dark thoughts, honestly felt like a different person. Would never wish that feeling on anyone, horrific.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you could take orals with you to stay on til your back ..


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

ewen said:


> you could take orals with you to stay on til your back ..


I was under the impression that staying on for too long at my age was a bad idea? And I haven't had good experience with orals, only run dbol but lost all appetite on it, until I lowered the dose from 60mg to 30mg/day :confused1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Leeds89 said:


> I was under the impression that staying on for too long at my age was a bad idea? And I haven't had good experience with orals, only run dbol but lost all appetite on it, until I lowered the dose from 60mg to 30mg/day :confused1:


yeah staying on at your age is bad it didnt do arnie very well :lol:

you have options so its your call , i would take everything with me to jab .


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

ewen said:


> yeah staying on at your age is bad it didnt do arnie very well :lol:
> 
> you have options so its your call , i would take everything with me to jab .


Thanks for the input mate, really appreciate it. Can't take stuff to jab with me, it's with a university placement staying in their halls, the chances of anyone finding it are slim but I imagine I'd be in trouble if they found anything, with both the Austrian uni and my uni, not worth the risk


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

I'd do the pct so if your unsure when your starting your next cycle.

Ya hearing stories like that kinda puts me of it a lot but on the other hand the results speak for themselves. As you say i guess its about finding the dose that works for you. Lol i'm only a few weeks into my first cycle and am already planning my next one.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

eob said:


> I'd do the pct so if your unsure when your starting your next cycle.
> 
> Ya hearing stories like that kinda puts me of it a lot but on the other hand the results speak for themselves. As you say i guess its about finding the dose that works for you. Lol i'm only a few weeks into my first cycle and am already planning my next one.


You have the bug my friend.... welcome to the dark side, you'll never look back :devil2:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

How long you take the tren ace for Leeds?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> How long you take the tren ace for Leeds?


Been about 3 weens now mate, good stuff but a right bloody headfvck


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Thats why I don't think I would take tren as I have always been a bit of a violent bastard, and would worry it would make me go fvckin mental


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Thats why I don't think I would take tren as I have always been a bit of a violent bastard, and would worry it would make me go fvckin mental


My worries exactly..


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Right guys, this is probably gonna be the last proper update on here as I go to Austria soon and don't know if I'll have another gym session between now and then!

Back/tris tonight, and really happy that I hit a PB on deads for 100kg (Yes I know, sh1t but I only recently started deads) Only managed 6 reps as it was my 3rd set, but my god the pump was so painful I thought I'd damaged something! Soon went down, and pretty happy with that 

Also pretty happy with weight, still lean but after changing diet and trying something new, I've gained 4lbs I lost from the tren in a week.... and that was before workout so minus 2 bottles of water. As you may have read, I have had bad stomach problems this cycle, towards beginning I was having 8 sh1ts a day no exaggeration. Switched it up to having several smaller meals throughout the day, and find my appetite has improved MASSIVELY! Also started getting a lot of carbs from fruit such as potted orange and pineapple chunks (£1 Sainsburys, great buy)

So there we have it, I'll upload the photos from my phone now in a new post, and I hope you join me after Austria for my next cycle  Looking forward to it, I really know what works for me with training now, and finally got my diet nailed that doesn't leave me stuck on the toilet all day  Excited isn't the word, big things to come, thanks for following along all, you made it fun  :thumb:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Nice closing post  will look forward to when u get back and start on your new cycle!!

Have fun in Austria! Xx


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

There we go


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Nice closing post  will look forward to when u get back and start on your new cycle!!
> 
> Have fun in Austria! Xx


Thanks Queenie! Look forward to having you on board next time, it's the people in here that keep me motivated and keep me pushing myself, and also the banter brings a smile to my face  x


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Only just seem this mate, have t read the whole thread but I'm with you on the tren sides, I was running 400mg EW of tren e

Switched to deca and I get on so much better with it.....just a thought


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Only just seem this mate, have t read the whole thread but I'm with you on the tren sides, I was running 400mg EW of tren e
> 
> Switched to deca and I get on so much better with it.....just a thought


Yea been thinking about switching to deca instead mate, I can handle the sides at a low enough dose, but I'll be starting uni for my final year on this next cycle, so don't want anything interfering with my sleep/concentration etc 

And enjoy the read mate, it's mostly Gordie confessing his love for me :lol:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> There we go


Looking good mate! Jealous myself.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> Looking good mate! Jealous myself.


Thanks mate


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Good luck for the Austria venture

Keep training hard mate


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Awwwww sad times that it's the end but can't wait to see your next cycle/journal 

So what did you learn from this cycle mate and is tren as good as they say?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm sorry Leeds mate but that avi is something you'd see in gayboy tv or a head and shoulders advert. If tren makes you go soft I think il give it a miss :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> I'm sorry Leeds mate but that avi is something you'd see in gayboy tv or a head and shoulders advert. If tren makes you go soft I think il give it a miss :lol:


i think it would look alot better with biceps... :rolleye:


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Super_G said:


> I'm sorry Leeds mate but that avi is something you'd see in gayboy tv or a head and shoulders advert. If tren makes you go soft I think il give it a miss :lol:


I wouldn't be surprised if he gets commission as he advocates head and shoulders ED for acne


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Super_G said:


> I'm sorry Leeds mate but that avi is something *you'd see in gayboy tv* or a head and shoulders advert. If tren makes you go soft I think il give it a miss :lol:


You know this.... how? :lol:



onthebuild said:


> i think it would look alot better with biceps... :rolleye:


Quiet Jabba :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Fat said:


> Awwwww sad times that it's the end but can't wait to see your next cycle/journal
> 
> So what did you learn from this cycle mate and is tren as good as they say?


Next cycle is where the aesthetics will be coming out mate, very exciting times ahead for me. All that will be left soon is do some coke in Thailand and have a heart attack, life will be complete then 

I've sussed diet out quite well this cycle mate, found a diet where I'm not sh1tting 8 times a day (Horrible times) and that I actually look forward to eating! Learnt that variety with food keeps me from getting bored, and a scoop of powdered oats in each shake is very useful for my carb targets aswell!

Think I'll stick with the routine I got going atm, seen some good growth on it so gonna stick with it until I see less results. Oh and tren, imo not as amazing as it's made out to be, but I did a lower dose than I would like due to the horrific sides that came with it. Think next time I'll try mast and see what that's like in comparison


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

How much tren did you run?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> How much tren did you run?


50mg / EOD mate, still having sleep troubles with it but any higher was full blown insomnia and some serious mental sides..... really don't want to experience anything like that again


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Leeds89 said:


> 50mg / EOD mate, still having sleep troubles with it but any higher was full blown insomnia and some serious mental sides..... really don't want to experience anything like that again


I ran 200 mg EOD, I've never seen a more Jekyll and Hyde drug, lol


----------

